# Wheelies



## YP-Superflow-29 (6. September 2013)

Ich hab da ne Frage zu Wheelies.
Wie schaffe ich es das man einen langen Wheelie hinbekommt.
Wenn ich einen Wheelie versuche geht er entweder nach ein paar metern wieder runter, ich kippe zur seite oder muss abspringen weil mein bike  zusehr aufsteigt.


----------



## jodama (6. September 2013)

Hi,
sitzt du beim Wheelie auf dem Sattel, oder stellst du dich hin?
Im Sitzen kannst du dann mit den Knien das Kippen zur Seite ausbalancieren.
Und sonnst braucht man natürlich viel Übung!
jodama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YP-Superflow-29 (6. September 2013)

ich sitze.
aber wenn ich mit den knien ausbalanciere gehts mit dem treten nich so gut.


----------



## hippes (6. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6dRK0BdSXs"]TRACKCAM01 - Folge 6 - Wheelies lernen - Teilnehmer Ã¼ben - www.moto-action.de - YouTube[/nomedia] wird das ganz cool erklärt!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. September 2013)

Zum nach hinten Kippen: ein wenig Druck auf die Bremse geben. Das ist deine Kontrolle. Wenn du nach vorne kippst stärker treten wenn du nach hinten kippst ein wenig bremsen. Die Arme immer gestreckt lassen. Ein guter Gang (wie ich finde) 2x8. Und den Sattel ein wenig runter machen. Ich hab gut Reden. Ich schaffe es auch nicht lange aber die Theorie kann ich...........

Viel Glück Noch.


----------



## YP-Superflow-29 (7. September 2013)

ist hoher sattel nich besser?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. September 2013)

YP-Superflow-29 schrieb:


> ist hoher sattel nich besser?



Mag sein, dass die einen es besser mit tiefen Sattel können und andere mit hohen aber ich finde, dass man durch die Aufrechtere Sitzposition besser das Gewicht verlagern kann.


----------



## YP-Superflow-29 (7. September 2013)

ok, danke.
Probiers gleich aus


----------



## SofusCorn (9. September 2013)

hippes schrieb:


> TRACKCAM01 - Folge 6 - Wheelies lernen - Teilnehmer Ã¼ben - www.moto-action.de - YouTube wird das ganz cool erklärt!



Du hast damit 4 min meines Lebens verschwendet. 
Nichts wird erklärt. Fürs Fahrrad eh unbrauchbar. wobei es schon übel ist, wie weit die sich zurücklehnen müssen.


----------



## BejayMTB (20. September 2013)

Also, ich bekomme das mittlerweile für 5-10 Kurbelumdrehungen hin, aber irgendwie ist immer die Tendenz da, schneller zu treten um das Vorderrad oben zu halten, statt sich weiter zurück zu lehnen. Hat da jemand einen Tip/Trick, wie man dem Hirn hier ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen kann?


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Also, ich bekomme das mittlerweile für 5-10 Kurbelumdrehungen hin, aber irgendwie ist immer die Tendenz da, schneller zu treten um das Vorderrad oben zu halten, statt sich weiter zurück zu lehnen. Hat da jemand einen Tip/Trick, wie man dem Hirn hier ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen kann?



Wichtig ist, dass Deine Arme auf jeden Fall gestreckt sind und Du dich quasi zurücklehnst. Es hilft am Anfang ungemein, wenn Du eine Stelle zum üben auswählt, bei der es leicht bergauf geht, dann hält sich das Problem mit dem schneller Treten in Grenzen!

Noch mehr Tipps von mir dazu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (20. September 2013)

Denke du hast einfach noch nicht den idealen Punkt (sweet spot) gefunden, der liegt warscheinlich einfach noch ein kleinbisschen weiter hinten. Ich würds einfach nochmal übertreiben und paar mal nach hinten absteigen oder dich in letzter sekunde mit der Hinterradbremse retten. Dabei überquerst du den Sweet Spot und dein Gehirn wird erkennen wo er liegt, denn es fühlt sich dann einfach "richtig" an. Also lieber mal zu weit nach hinten gehen und dich mit der Bremse fangen, als zu weit nach vorne und dich durchs treten fangen. Hat mit jedenfalls geholfen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass Deine Arme auf jeden Fall gestreckt sind


Ja genau! Genau wie beim Manual immer schön die Ellebogen durchhauen. Eben so, wie Du es bei 1:50 schön vormachst


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2013)

Nee, die Gelenke nicht einrasten - die Arme strecken ohne das Gelenk einrasten, siehe hier:


----------



## leon09 (25. September 2013)

Ich trainiere den Wheelie jetzt ca 4 Jahre und bin jetzt endlich soweit dass ich ca 100m schaffe.Was ich empfehlen kann:

-Nicht ab und zu mal n Wheelie probieren, sonder konzentriert immer wieder mal ne Stunde nur Wheelies üben.
-Unbedingt die Arme lang machen. 
-Immer wieder den Sweet Point finden. Irgendwann fühlt ihr euch darauf recht wohl und erschreckt nicht mehr. Dann ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, mit Gas geben und Gas wegnehmen genau in dem Bereich zu bleiben.
-Ich persönlich hab natürlich auch die Hand an der Bremse, nutze diese aber nur in Notfällen. 
-Fahrt schneller als 15km/h. Ich mache den Wheelie mit 20 km/h. Vorteil ist, dass ihr nicht so schnell zur Seite kippt. Und das Vorderrad schnellt nicht so schnell hoch. Ist allerdings bei Rädern mit nehr Sattelüberhöhung schwieriger. 
-Ganz seichte Steigungen machen die Sache was kontrollierbarer
-Auch mal genau bei Youtube die Wheelie-Videos schauen. Das bringt was

So hoffe, ihr konntet a bissl was damit anfangen. Waren mal ein paar andere Tipps. Ich persönlich bin froh, dass ich es einigermaßen gelernt habe, da es für mich eine Art von Surfen ist, die riesig spaß macht. 
Übrigens hat es mich vor 3 Monaten arg zerissen. Da braucht man erstmal wieder ein paar Tage bis man das Vorderrad hochzieht. 

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. Wheeliefahren dauert. Sonst könnte es jeder und es wäre nix besonderes. Aber irgendwann macht es klick und ihr denkt, ach so geht das.

Also üben, üben,üben.......und ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg


----------



## rpnfan (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich übe auch schon ein Weilchen Wheelie im Sitzen und seit einiger Zeit auch im Stehen oder dann "Coaster-Wheelie" (rollen lassen). Mittlererweile kann ich relativ gut langsam einen Wheelie fahren und auch praktisch bis zum Stillstand kommen und 'nen Moment auf dem Hinterrad stehen zu bleiben.

Drei Probleme / Fragen hab' ich allerdings noch:

*Tempo beschleunigen - speziell aus dem Stand heraus*
1) Es fällt mir schwer aus einem langsamen oder praktisch zum stehen gekommenen Wheelie heraus wieder zu beschleunigen. Generell klappt ein schneller gefahrener Wheelie auch noch nicht sooo super. Könnt ihr aus dem Stand (noch auf dem HR) wieder losfahren? Oder wie könnte ich üben auf dem HR stehen zu bleiben bzw. zum Back Wheel Hop überzugehen und dann ggf. wieder loszufahren?

*Kurven fahren*
2) Wenn ich den Wheelie nicht "gerade" genug hin bekomme, kippe ich doch immer noch relativ leicht zur Seite oder fahre dann eine ungewollte Kurve. Wenn ich eine Kurve fahren will, klappt das aber noch nicht kontrolliert. Ich hab' mal gelesen, dass man die links/rechts-Balance mit den Knien, aber das "lenken" mit dem Lenker (in der Luft natürlich durch passenden Lenkeinschlag) machen soll!?

*VR wie hochbekommen?*
3) Mit Pedalhilfe habe ich keine Probleme mehr das VR hoch zu bekommen. Wäre es -- auch im Hinblick auf den Manual, den ich langsam versuche anzugehen -- besser das VR allein durch Gewichtsverlagerung hoch zu bekommen?

Habt ihr für die drei Punkte Tipps?

In folgendem Video sieht man jemand, der etwa auf meinem Niveau den Wheelie fährt -- kann es noch nicht souverän, aber klappt schon halbwegs:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxuSWv6ErX4"]HOW TO WHEELIE AND MANUAL A MOUNTAIN BIKE - YouTube[/nomedia]

Der Typ kann anscheinend einigermaßen brauchbar Kurven fahren, was bei mir weniger klappt. Ich meine, dass ich aber etwas weniger stark links / rechts wackle als er. Die Weite die ich packe, dürfte etwa knapp ähnlich sein.


----------



## Paavo04 (16. August 2016)

Ah kleiner Wheelie geht immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

Für den Käse gräbst du jetzt die Leiche aus, ja?


----------



## MTBMen (20. August 2016)

1. Stell deinen Sattel nicht zu hoch und nicht zu niedrig. 
2. Fahre erstmal so 15-20 kmh an.
3. Gehe tief (je schneller du bist, umso tiefer musst du gehen) mit dem Oberkörper in Richtung Lenker.
4. Impulsartig streckst du deine Arme nach hinten, und tretest gleichzeitig (eine halbe Drehung) in die Pedale stark.
5. Deine Arme musst du gestreckt lassen und immer 
ein Finger an deine Hinterradbremse lassen.
6. Wenn du den ,,Sweet spot" gefunden hast ( fühlt sich leichtläufig an). (Anfangs fühlt es sich an wie man nach hinten kippen würde) dann versuche gleichmäßig in die Pedale zu treten und mit deiner Hinterrad Bremse dosiert bremsen.
7. Tipp: Wenn du im Sweet spot angelangt bist, kannst du in den Manual gehen. (Was selbst mir schwer fällt).
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir paar hilfreiche Tipps geben.
Grüße


----------



## MTBMen (20. August 2016)

Ich meine natürlich Sweet Point nicht Sweet spot;-)


----------



## Marc B (21. August 2016)

MTBMen schrieb:


> (...) und mit deiner Hinterrad Bremse dosiert bremsen.
> 7. Tipp: Wenn du im Sweet spot angelangt bist, kannst du in den Manual gehen. (Was selbst mir schwer fällt).



Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich davon eher abraten, also den Manual zu versuchen aus dem Wheelie zu lernen. Das hat mir damals meine Manual-Technik versaut, weil ich immer anfing dann auch im Manual mit der HR-Bremse zu dosieren, anstatt mit Ausgleichbewegungen aus den Beinen / Knien (Beugen und Strecken). Manuals würde ich per Manual-Impuls aus dem Rollen starten, das hat auch mehr Praxis-Relevanz auf Trails 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTBMen (21. August 2016)

Maden B schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich davon eher abraten, also den Manual zu versuchen aus dem Wheelie zu lernen. Das hat mir damals meine Manual-Technik versaut, weil ich immer anfing dann auch im Manual mit der HR-Bremse zu dosieren, anstatt mit Ausgleichbewegungen aus den Beinen / Knien (Beugen und Strecken). Manuals würde ich per Manual-Impuls aus dem Rollen starten, das hat auch mehr Praxis-Relevanz auf Trails
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Wenn man den Manual nicht auf der Ebene kann (Trockenübung) dann sollte man ihn vom Wheelie aus nicht probieren. Sollte man ihn aber beherschen ist der Manual aus dem Wheelie herraus ganz nett


----------



## Marc B (23. August 2016)

Maden B. ?  (im Zitatkasten) Okay, wenn es so Spaß macht. Mir ging es um das leichtere Erlernen, hehe.

Sonnige Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTBMen (23. August 2016)

[QUTE="Marc B, post: 14008468, member: 831"]Maden B. ?  (im Zitatkasten) Okay, wenn es so Spaß macht. Mir ging es um das leichtere Erlernen, hehe.

Sonnige Grüße,
Marc[/QUOTE]

Um es leichter zu lernen sollte man es in der Trockenübung machen, das stimmt 
Wie ich auf  Maden b komme, ist mir unbegreiflich


----------



## johhil (24. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich lernte den Wheelie mit 13 Jahren auf einem Klapprad.
Leicht bergauf konnte ich über 100m fahren.

Viele Jahre später hatte ich ein MTB und kam auf die Idee die HR Bremse zu nützen.

Jetzt bin ich an die 50 und noch verspielt wie ein kleiner Junge.

Meine Frage:

Ich übte früher immer mit dem 1. od. 2. Gang.
In Foren fand ich aber den Hinweis auf einen mittleren Gang.
Kann ich da überhaupt hinten mitbremsen, weil ja das Drehmoment bei einem höheren Gang viel niedriger ist.
Kann in meinem Fall ein Achter hinten Probleme hinsichtlich dosiert bremsen machen?
Soll ich das Hinterrad zentrieren?

LG, johhil


----------



## --- (20. Oktober 2016)

johhil schrieb:


> Kann ich da überhaupt hinten mitbremsen, weil ja das Drehmoment bei einem höheren Gang viel niedriger ist.


??? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich.


johhil schrieb:


> Kann in meinem Fall ein Achter hinten Probleme hinsichtlich dosiert bremsen machen?


Wenn du eine Felgenbremse hast und die Felge einen riesigen Schlag hat dann vielleicht. Bei einer Scheibenbremse ist das völlig egal.


----------



## johhil (20. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.

Wenn ich einen niedrigen Gang fahre, kann ich die Bremse stärker mitschleifen lassen.
Gehe ich über den Kipppunkt, dann trete ich einfach weniger kräftig.
Momentan geht es gut im dritten Gang aus weniger als Schritttempo.

Habe eine Felgenbremse.

Neue Felge, neuer breiter Lenker, der aber nicht ganz die erwartete Besserung brachte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johhil (6. November 2016)

Kann jemand sagen, ob mit diesem Bike ein Manual möglich ist.
Frage bezüglich hochreißen zum Sweetspot.

LG, joh


----------



## ron101 (6. November 2016)

Das geht wohl mit so ziemlich jedem Bike, wenn mans schafft seinen Schwerpunkt (Hintern) hinter die hinter Achse zu kriegen.
Habe auch noch mein erstes Bike aus den 90er Jahren, und es geht auch damit, einfach nicht so einfach wie mit einem welches kürzere Kettenstreben hat.

Cheers
ron


----------



## johhil (6. November 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Das geht wohl mit so ziemlich jedem Bike, wenn mans schafft seinen Schwerpunkt (Hintern) hinter die hinter Achse zu kriegen.
> Habe auch noch mein erstes Bike aus den 90er Jahren, und es geht auch damit, einfach nicht so einfach wie mit einem welches kürzere Kettenstreben hat.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Danke!

Wenn ich mir die Geometrie meines Bikes anschaue, dann glaube ich weniger, dass ich den Hintern so weit nach hinten bewegen kann.
In den youtube Videos schaut das teilweise nach einem ganz kleinen Impuls aus.
Was denkst du?
Soll ich noch ein Foto von mir in hinterster Position machen?

LG, Joh


----------



## ron101 (6. November 2016)

Vieleicht wenn Du den Sattel ganz runterlässt, haste mehr Platz um nach hinten zu kommen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## johhil (7. November 2016)

Sieht man auf diesem Foto mehr?


----------



## johhil (8. November 2016)

Geschafft!!!

Heute nach dem Manualimpuls musste ich hinten absteigen.
Weiß noch nicht, wie ich HR Bremse mit einsetze, weil ich so vehement am Lenker anreiße.

LG, Joh


----------

